# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán cafe Vintage Hi - End - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Sang trọng và cổ điển

Được thiết kế với mong muốn mang lại cho bạn những giây phút bình yên, thoải mái, và thư giãn sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng, mệt nhọc. Vì thế không gian tại Cafe Vintage Hi – End luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của nhiều người bởi sự yên tĩnh cũng như nét cổ điển của quán.

Thưởng thức âm nhạc từ dàn âm thanh cổ

Được thiết kế với mong muốn mang lại cho bạn những giây phút bình yên, thoải mái, và thư giãn sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng, mệt nhọc. Vì thế không gian tại Cafe Vintage Hi – End luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của nhiều người bởi sự yên tĩnh cũng như nét cổ điển của quán.



Không gian quán được bài trí lãng mạn, cổ điển, phù hợp với mọi đối tượng khác
Cafe Vintage Hi – End được xây dựng theo lối cổ điển nhưng không kém phần sang trọng. Điều ấn tượng đầu tiên khi đến với Cafe Vintage Hi – End đó chính là những hàng cây xanh mát được tạo cảnh thẳng ngay cửa vào tạo cảm giác gần gũi, hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên.

Bước vào không gian bên trong, tầng trệt là một khoảng không yên tĩnh và trầm lắng cùng tiếng nhạc du dương của dòng nhạc cổ điển bất bủ, đây được xem là nơi họp mặt của bạn bè, đồng nghiệp hoặc cá nhân để tìm về chút suy tư nào đó.


Gần gũi, hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên
Xung quanh các bức tường được trang trí bởi những chiếc radio và máy hát đĩa (LP) từ thập niên 30 – 50 – 60, kể cả những chiếc điện thoại của quán cũng “rất cổ”. Dàn máy âm thanh độc đáo được thiết kế sản xuất rất cầu kỳ từ những thiết bị lớn đến chi tiết và linh kiện cực nhỏ do chủ nhân tỉ mỉ chọn lựa, sưu tập chính là điểm nhấn nổi bật nhất của quán tạo nên không gian cổ điển đồng bộ xuyên suốt. Cũng từ dàn âm thanh được khuếch đại bằng hệ thống những bóng đèn (Vacuum Tube) chuyên dụng nên âm thanh phát ra rất trong và sắc xảo, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức và cảm nhận những ca khúc bất hủ du dương và ngọt ngào mà không hẳn ở đâu cũng có.


Dàn âm thanh quán cafe Vintage Hi - End độc đáo, giúp bạn thoải mái tận hưởng những giai điệu ngọt ngào
Bạn sẽ thấy ngay hồ cá nằm cạnh chân cầu thang càng làm tăng thêm phần lãng mạn của không gian cũng như tạo nên sự mát mẻ cho quán. Cầu thang dẫn lên phía trên lầu 1 được lát gỗ sang trọng. Đây là nơi được thiết kế ngồi bệt hơi tối vì chỉ có một vài ngọn đèn dầu kèm theo đó là phong cách được bài trí giống 1 quán trà đạo thường dành cho các cặp tình nhân, cùng thưởng thức những nước uống và tâm sự, chuyện trò.

Thức uống đa dạng

Luôn mong muốn mang lại cho khách hàng sự hài lòng, cho nên chất lượng nước luôn được chú ý đảm bảo, không có sự pha trộn. Bạn có thể thưởng thức rất nhiều loại nước uống đa dạng và đặc sắc như: cafe Kalúa, cafe Baileys, cafe kem, dâu tuyết, chanh tuyết, sinh tố, nước ép… Giá trung bình chỉ từ 25.000 – 35.000 đồng/ ly.


Thực đơn phong phú với nhiều loại thức uống thơm ngon, hấp dẫn
Ngoài ra, Cafe Vintage Hi – End có phục vụ cơm trưa văn phòng với thực đơn phong phú và giá cả hợp lý. Chỉ với 25.000 đồng bạn sẽ có 1 Set cơm trưa gồm: món mặn, món xào hoặc rau và món canh với nhiều sự lựa chọn món ăn phong phú (phục vụ tráng miệng miễn phí ). Hơn nữa, thực đơn món ăn được thay đổi mỗi ngày và được giảm giá 20% từ 16h - 19h.



Thông tin liên hệ:

Quán cafe Vintage Hi - End

Địa chỉ: 149/2 Trần Huy Liệu – Phường 8 – Quận Phú Nhuận – Tp.HCM

*>> Bản đồ đến quán Cafe Vinatage Hi - End*



Nguồn: proguide.vn

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

quán cafe đẹp quá

----------


## wildrose

nhìn không gian cũng thoáng mát nhỉ

----------


## askmenow

Tại sao giờ mình mới biết 1 nơi tuyệt như thế này nhỉ??? Thanks for sharing!

----------


## littlelove

không gian mộc mạc, ấm cúng quá nhể

----------

